# Just incase ?



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is an idea just incase you loose your gig? The high density reflective tape will light up for long distances.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's not a bad idea. You can see that stuff for a half mile with a good light.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Yea, Hunter , 
I got a strip of it on all my handles, we lost our crab dip net the other night and we couldn't find it, with the reflective tape at least we got a good chance of spotting it at night.


----------

